# Cemetery Statues



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

This isn't my prop, I just read it on a blog I follow called Ultimate Paper Mache:

http://www.ultimatepapermache.com/how-jackie-made-her-outdoor-figure-sculpture

It's a guest post on the blog and the creator gives a good, overview of how she built the statue. I didn't want to republish it here for copyright reasons, so I provided a link to the post instead (I hope that's okay).

A couple of things about this statue is, one, it's paper mache, and two, it's intended to be out in the sculptor's yard year round. For all those haunters who wonder whether a paper mache prop will hold up to the elements, this should answer that question for you.

Now when I do paper mache, I do the order of protection slightly different than this artist does. She puts spar urethane, which is used to protect boats from water, as the last layer of protection, putting it on after everything is dry and painted; I use it as a first layer. Because I've found spar urethane has a yellowish tint to it I've found it changes the color of my props from what I actually want (though, to be honest, it doesn't seem to have that same effect with this statue; maybe it's the brand I've used perhaps).

Instead, I apply my paper strips, allow it to dry, and then coat them with the urethane. That way I'm protecting the actual paper that's giving the prop its primary shape the initial water protection. I then coat and paint the prop how I want it to look, and as a final layer of protection, coat it with two coats of deck sealer which is clear (though when it gets wet it does give a slight bluish, gray cast to everything, but that disappears when it dries again). I then recoat them every year just as you would a deck or fence.

Regardless, I think this statue could have infinite possibilities in a haunted yard or cemetery, so I figured I'd share it with the community, even if it's not my own.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job GC! I'm looking to do this with an angel type statue (if I can find one dirt cheap!) Thanks for the tips.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that's a pretty crafty way to make a statue, i must say.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------

